# Bloused boots in ems?



## Bryawn (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey guys, what's your opinion of ems personnel blousing their pants? I always thought they looked cool and professional, but I don't want to seem like I'm trying too hard on my first day as an EMT. I saw one guy at my station with bloused boots but I don't know how common it is.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2014)

Everywhere I've worked it's pretty uncommon. Usually only ex/retired military do it from what I've seen


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 11, 2014)

Ive never seen anyone do it


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 11, 2014)

A lot of our Fire guys do it, but the majority of our Fire guys are ex military. I would probably laugh if I saw an EMT/medic doing it, especially on their first day.


----------



## Bryawn (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 11, 2014)

There are two kinds of people who blouse their boots, military and people who really want to be military.

Occasionally I do it when it's a cold night and I'm riding my motorcycle, but I always feel dirty when I do.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 11, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> There are two kinds of people who blouse their boots, military and people who really want to be military.
> 
> Occasionally I do it when it's a cold night and I'm riding my motorcycle, but I always feel dirty when I do.



Pretty much this.

Also blousing my boots would required me to wear boots tall enough to actually do that, and that ain't ever going to happen. You can pry my work-issued hiking boots out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm an Army Paratrooper and I've never once bloused my EMS pants


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jun 11, 2014)

Never seen it for EMS, though I think even today I saw some for Fire. 

During the summer ATCEMS wears shorts 90% of the time anyway


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 12, 2014)

Never seen it in EMS/Fire/PD/sheriff and anywhere else


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Only at 2 in the morning rolling out of bed and my pants get caught inside one boot and not the other.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 12, 2014)

Grimes said:


> Never seen it for EMS, though I think even today I saw some for Fire.
> 
> During the summer ATCEMS wears shorts 90% of the time anyway



A part of me likes the idea of shorts and short boots, but then I think about going into a house and taking a knee and feeling a squish...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Shorts look absolutely ridiculous and unprofessional, IMO.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 12, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Shorts look absolutely ridiculous and unprofessional, IMO.



Some areas they are actually encouraged. I know River Medical in Lake Havasu theyre allowed due to temps. Same with my service in Texas. I'm actually waiting on a pair of 511 EMS shorts for if we hit 115*F again next tour.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm in Texas as well. I've just gotten use to it. ATCEMS allows them, but then Wilco doesn't. 

I think some of it is that the medics that tend to wear them are 400lbs and are just sloppy overall. Kind of like all these goofballs wearing tactical vests with all sorts of gadgets hanging off of them.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 12, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> I'm in Texas as well. I've just gotten use to it. ATCEMS allows them, but then Wilco doesn't.
> 
> I think some of it is that the medics that tend to wear them are 400lbs and are just sloppy overall. Kind of like all these goofballs wearing tactical vests with all sorts of gadgets hanging off of them.



People on ground wear tac vest? I've only seen flight wear them... And it kinda makes sense in some ways there


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 13, 2014)

We're allowed to wear shorts. I think it's ridiculously funny looking, but then again, I think wearing a tee instead of polo doesn't look professional, either.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2014)

We get normal temps of 120 and higher in the summer neither fire or EMS are able to wear shorts. The only time I have seen shorts is on our medic bike team during 2 huge music events we have.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 13, 2014)

Shorts would be awesome, but then I would have to wear a leg condom.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 13, 2014)

I no longer have a no visible tattoo policy so I'm good lol


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 13, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Shorts look absolutely ridiculous and unprofessional, IMO.



If you actually know how to carry yourself, I don't see shorts being an issue. This is my first time living down south and I can not imagine not being able to wear shorts with this heat/humidity. 

If my company allows shorts, best believe I am wearing them.


----------



## hogwiley (Jun 14, 2014)

I think blousing boots would look pretty ridiculous myself. 

Newsflash: EMS is not the military, is not remotely LIKE the military, and should not be remotely like the military.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 14, 2014)

I've never seen anyone blouse their boots here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2014)

hogwiley said:


> I think blousing boots would look pretty ridiculous myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash: EMS is not the military, is not remotely LIKE the military, and should not be remotely like the military.




While I agree that blousing boots looks pretty silly, many EMS agencies are paramilitary in structure.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 14, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Shorts would be awesome, but then I would have to wear a leg condom.



I've got an extra compression thingy from my surgery if you wanna borrow it 

Unless my agency changes their stance on tattoos I'm destined to be in pants and a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Never seen it in EMS/Fire/PD/sheriff and anywhere else



RSO blouses their pants when wearing class b's


----------

